# New duck boat!!



## kenway (Dec 11, 2011)

If anyone is in the market for a new duck boat or in the near future check out the new edge 550 its my next invest ment there on the market this year and a very nice boat and fast. And cheaper than a war eagle check them out at edgeboats.com or on facebook.. let me no what yall think...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats a nice boat.. but I think when i get in the market for a new boat im going to go with the excel line..


----------



## PSEARCHER (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice boats!!!I like the 756,would definitely look at them if I was in the market for a new one!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 12, 2011)

They look nice. But all I see is .090 aluminum. And is it 5052 or 5086?


----------



## quackedout (Dec 12, 2011)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Thats a nice boat.. but I think when i get in the market for a new boat im going to go with the excel line..



x2!


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 12, 2011)

you have any idea of what these things will run once they hit the market?


----------



## kenway (Dec 12, 2011)

You can go on there face book and they have the 542 the trailer and a 2 stroke merc 25hp tax and all for $6200. thats a steel and not taking anything away from excel they are great boats but they are way over priced. and they .90 is right in the middle of most weilded boats cause there .80 or .100 and the .90 is perfect and im sure i put my boat through some :nono::nono::nono::nono:. and you cant beat there prices. and they boat will do around 40mph with the 2 stroke suzuki and over 45mph with the tohatsu mega.25hp now thats fast.....


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you in any way affiliated with this company?


----------



## kenway (Dec 12, 2011)

No iv done alot of looking around im going to get a new boat and have owned several and a friend from arkansas told me about these he has a friend thats works with the company and so he had all the details for me so i called and talked to some of the guys and he said if 4 people in ga bout a boat he would delever all 4 of them. but i dont no anyone wanting ont im gona try to get mine about june or july.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 12, 2011)

kenway said:


> You can go on there face book and they have the 542 the trailer and a 2 stroke merc 25hp tax and all for $6200. thats a steel and not taking anything away from excel they are great boats but they are way over priced. and they .90 is right in the middle of most weilded boats cause there .80 or .100 and the .90 is perfect and im sure i put my boat through some :nono::nono::nono::nono:. and you cant beat there prices. and they boat will do around 40mph with the 2 stroke suzuki and over 45mph with the tohatsu mega.25hp now thats fast.....



So probably not the best hull for a SS mud motor. Id be afraid that .090 would look like a washboard after a few stumps.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 12, 2011)

kenway said:


> You can go on there face book and they have the 542 the trailer and a 2 stroke merc 25hp tax and all for $6200. thats a steel and not taking anything away from excel they are great boats but they are way over priced. and they .90 is right in the middle of most weilded boats cause there .80 or .100 and the .90 is perfect and im sure i put my boat through some :nono::nono::nono::nono:. and you cant beat there prices. and they boat will do around 40mph with the 2 stroke suzuki and over 45mph with the tohatsu mega.25hp now thats fast.....



wow that is a steel...


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

the thing about the edge boats its that even though they are .90, they have longitudinal ribs. and no, they arent designed for a mud motor but the guys developing these boats are all running 25s in the timber of AR. they may have a mud motor edition before next season. if you're running an ourtboard, these boats are definitely worth a look if you're in the market for NEW.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 12, 2011)

duck-dawg said:


> are you in any way affiliated with this company?



x2!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 12, 2011)

GSURugger said:


> So probably not the best hull for a SS mud motor. Id be afraid that .090 would look like a washboard after a few stumps.




few stumps would make it look like a half opened tuna can.


----------



## kenway (Dec 12, 2011)

I disagree if you go to there face book and look how there bottom is built they have more support then wareage and all the boats. but they might not be the best for a mud motor they were built for timber hunting like i said my friend has one and he said it will turn on a dime and very fast and running over trees and stumps doesnt have a dint. and i hope he is teeling the truth cause im getting me one...lol


----------



## Barroll (Dec 12, 2011)

If you think a .090 gauge boat will hold up to stump running, you are mistaken.  It doesnt matter how it is braced.  Even some well braced .125 gauge 5086 aluminum boats dont hold up well to stumps.  They look like pretty decent boats, but dont expect them to be jumping logs and beverdams and stumps, and whatever else you may find in the water and still hold up well.  If you want a boat that is really made for that get a custom built 3/16 5086 aluminum boat braced properly.  Thats what i did


----------



## kenway (Dec 12, 2011)

i had a .80 boat and it did well had no problems with stumps or jumping levies i think the .90 will suit my type of hunting very well. they are some good deals on them boats though.


----------

